# Off to the vets tomorrow



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Frost isn't looking too happy at the moment. She's got a fluffed up coat, a sticky eye and she's breathing quite hard (but silently). I'm hoping it's just a respiratory infection rather then something serious like CHF. 

Wish us luck!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck Hope its nothing serious x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no poor Frost...here's to hoping she gets better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Fingers crossed that everything is okay. And hugs for Frost x


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well tomoro. We've got to take Chocolate back to our vets on Wednesday evenin.


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

hope all is ok for her, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope she is ok xxx


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck, hope everything turns out well and it's something small!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope the vet can sort it hun...let us know how she gets on!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

How did she get on? Hope its nothing serious x


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

hope Frost is ok


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

OH i have only just seen this post i really frost is okay ,fingers crossed for you


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry I didn't update yeasterday, I got home late. Frost is on baytril for 2 weeks, and the vet has said that is she doesn't show an improvment in 5 days I'm to take her back for x-rays


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Sorry I didn't update yeasterday, I got home late. Frost is on baytril for 2 weeks, and the vet has said that is she doesn't show an improvment in 5 days I'm to take her back for x-rays


******Sending positive vibes your way*******


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Frost's breathing isn't quite as laboured as it was on Monday. It's hard for me to tell as I see her twice a day, every day, but I will get my mum to have a look and see what she thinks.

If it is a respiratory infection then it will be well and truly dead, as she's getting 0.3ml twice a day, and she weighs 450g.

For those who haven't seen her yet, this is my Frost monster:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Omg what a beauty!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Frost went back to the vet today as she hadn't got much better since last week. She's had a diuretic injection and she's still on 0.6ml of baytril a day. I think she's looking a bit brighter this evening. She's more active and she's more interested in her food. She's also looking a little slimmer.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! bless! hope she is on the mend soon! healing Vibes! to your little stunner.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Frost is looking much better. She's back down to a normal sort of size, and her breathing is less laboured. Her eye has less discharge around it. She's currently sat on my shoulder bruxxing at me.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Frost is looking much better. She's back down to a normal sort of size, and her breathing is less laboured. Her eye has less discharge around it. She's currently sat on my shoulder bruxxing at me.


 Great news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I just hope she keeps on getting better. She's a little on the skinny side if I'm honest, but she's on a really hefty dose of baytril (0.6ml a day for the past 2 weeks) so she's probably feeling a bit yucky because of that. I know I lose a fair bit of weight when I'm on antibiotics, so I can imagine how she's feeling. She's on probiotics as well, so I hope she's not feeling too poorly because of the ABs.

Another picture


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

isnt she pretty! 

hope she perks up soon


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thats great news that she is on the mend


----------

